# BBQ And Homebrew Get-Together?



## tx smoker (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been toying with this idea for a few years now and decided to finally go ahead and toss it out there. Certainly we all share a common bond with our passion for BBQ but I have also noticed that there seems to be a disproportionate number of home brewers here as well. One can't help but think that it's just a love for better things and we all are willing to put forth the effort and commitment to do it ourselves. Call it ego, call it pride, call it whatever you want but I love it!! 

Now to the crux of this post: I'm wondering if there may be some interest in a gathering of people from this group to share BBQ and home brew. My wife and I live in Central Texas (30 minutes northwest of Austin), have LOTS of space (inside and outside), and are willing to host this "party". The community we live in is on one of the largest lakes in Texas, has tons of amenities available for people of all ages, and is an extremely comfortable environment. We're off the beaten path but still close to anything anybody could want. If there is any interest in this I'd like to make it a family oriented event. At our house we have a lot of land, a pool, a game room with pool and poker tables, a huge covered patio, and 6 large cooking implements of various kinds. There is a beach club, a kayak club on the lake, and over 16 miles of hiking paths through the hills and  canyons. We could put up a few folks at our house and there are several hotels in Cedar Park that are only 15 minutes away. If you're into camping we have more than ample space in an area which we have cleaned up and looks like national park land...lots of trees, and bathrooms available (in the house) just a few steps away.  Folks would be welcome to bring some goodies to cook up and of course bring their favorite home brew to share.I know I'd have a couple kegs available :-) I'm not going to go into a ton of details on this first post. Just wanted to see if there is enough interest to warrant starting to plan something. I'd think that late May to early June would be a good time but that's just my first thought. It'd be warm enough to enjoy everything outside but hasn't gotten into insufferably hot temps yet. I've been making my own beer for about 15 years and have a very simple but effective technique for brewing. Anybody that has been contemplating starting the process but has yet to pull the trigger,I'd be more than happy to do an "exhibition" so they could see how it's done. Of course these are just thoughts that have run through my deviant and certainly not set in stone. Anybody interested? If so please say so and share any thoughts you may have. With a little thought and planning this could be a really good time!!

Rolling out the welcome mat,

Robert


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd be interested for sure!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2017)

Well that's one person. All we need is one more who is interested and that's the making of a party!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Robert


----------



## shyzabrau (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd love to attend, but Texas is a bit too far for an afternoon drive...


----------

